# The time came for Ikie



## wrinkle35 (Sep 2, 2005)

Ikie was euthanized Sat July 18. His behavior problems finally forced me to do what was necessary. He got off leash and bit a man really badly on the hand. The first and last time he ever bit anyone.
He was not a good dog with strangers and was unpredictable. But he had a really sweet side to him. He had 6 good years with us, no one else would have given him that. I miss my big buddy.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry to hear that, may he rest in peace.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.

RIP Ikie


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

sorry to hear about Ikie ,

R I P boy ...


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm so sorry. That's a heartbreaking decission. You gave him 6 great years with you.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

That's on of my biggest fears with Bella. She's never shown aggression, but shows fear by all her fur standing up and barking/growling. I'm a little too careful with her, I think.

I'm so sorry. It only takes one time...poor boy.







My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

that is horrible, so sorry.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







Not fair to you/the poor dog or others, but you did what had to be right. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss


----------

